

Deploying a Pylons App On DotCloud In Under Sixty Seconds - rgarcia
http://rgarcia.github.com/2011/04/28/deploying-a-pylons-app-on-dotcloud.html

======
greattypo
Nice writeup. It's great to see Pylons deployments becoming as simple as
Rails.. I have high hopes for DotCloud.

